# General > Motoring >  Mobility scooter on the roads

## gaza

What's with the old woman on the mobility scooter most mornings, tootling through the town (Thurso) through traffic lights turning red, causing havoc at 15mph, and corners with more often than not the wrong indicator blinking away. 
If this was a teenager they'd nick them.

----------


## Goodfellers

She needs doing for speeding then!

https://www.gov.uk/mobility-scooters...ng-on-the-road

----------


## poppett

I was behind one coming down West Church Street on Monday morning, facing oncoming traffic but nearer the crown of the road, did not slow down or stop at any of the junctions and when she crossed in front of me she had a child on her knee as a passenger.   Surely this can`t be right.

----------


## Goodfellers

Must be breaking a law, even if she is not, common sense would say putting a child at risk is down right stupid. 

I have a dashcam and would pass on footage if I saw it. You could always pull over and take a photo on your phone and ask the police to have a word regarding the child's safety rather than reporting it as a 'crime'.

----------


## orkneycadian

> What's with the old woman on the mobility scooter most mornings, tootling through the town (Thurso) through traffic lights turning red, causing havoc at 15mph, and corners with more often than not the wrong indicator blinking away. 
> If this was a teenager they'd nick them.


About a year out of date - Thats what happens when you go away for 4 years and only get tempted back to steer it up again for some action - But I think the clue is in "old woman" and "15 mph".  For that read, 8 mph.  If you cannot cope with someone on a scooter at 8 mph, get off the road. That your speed perception is so bad that you cannot tell the difference between a certain speed, and one almost twice that, then you are a liability - Get off the road.  That your perception is so bad you need to depend on a flashing orange light to tell you what an 8 mph scooter is about to do (heaven help you in the vicinity of BMW drivers), get off the road.

Here in Orkney, we have BMW drivers charging about at 50 in a 30, no indicators (do BMW's have indicators?) every day of the week.  An 8 mph scooter seems rather tame by comparison.

----------


## Sgitheanach

Think you will find out the woman is not so old

----------


## gaza

Oo, Orkneycadian, your one of them eh,
You can't be one of us know.

----------


## gaza

> About a year out of date - Thats what happens when you go away for 4 years and only get tempted back to steer it up again for some action - But I think the clue is in "old woman" and "15 mph".  For that read, 8 mph.  If you cannot cope with someone on a scooter at 8 mph, get off the road. That your speed perception is so bad that you cannot tell the difference between a certain speed, and one almost twice that, then you are a liability - Get off the road.  That your perception is so bad you need to depend on a flashing orange light to tell you what an 8 mph scooter is about to do (heaven help you in the vicinity of BMW drivers), get off the road.
> 
> Here in Orkney, we have BMW drivers charging about at 50 in a 30, no indicators (do BMW's have indicators?) every day of the week.  An 8 mph scooter seems rather tame by comparison.


Default
Oo, your one of them eh,
You can't be one of us know.

----------

